# Angioplasty to the plantar arch



## leahlhaynie (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has anything more specific, or if I should just code this as 37228 and 37232. Should the foot be considered part of the tibial territory? 

"...the posterior tibial artery is diffusely diseased and the plantar arch is diffusely diseased. The andterior tibial artery occludes before it becomes the dorsalis pedis artery. Since the patient had ischemic changes of the right toes it was decided to intervene on the plantar arch...PTA was done along the length of the distal anterior tibial, dorsalis pedis artery, plantar arch, up and around into the distal right posterior tibial artery."

Thank you!
Leah


----------

